# Afghani bike



## militarymonark (Oct 21, 2012)

Some of you know I purchased this Chinese bike while i was in afghanistan, but its coming along. It really looks like a 40's raleigh. The funny thing is I found a 70's raleigh that I have been using as parts for this bike. They fit really well. The previous components just are junk. So here it is right now. It'll be a 10 speed.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 21, 2012)

wow that picture is worse than I thought I'll have to take a day time one.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ya know Patrick...I can go to my local Wal-Mart and get a Chinese bike!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 25, 2012)

yah,  find one that looks like that


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you take that pic with an Afghani camera???lol


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah, Raleigh copy. They're still pretty popular in India and China, among other places. Raleigh did indeed make some double bar variants too, so the double bar thing is not unique to the copies either. As you've found, the copying is so close that on some of these bikes parts will interchange easily. This is not always true, but it is with surprising frequency. Yellow Jersey was selling Indian-made copies for awhile in the 2000s. They still sell some replacement parts that swap into both Raleighs and close copies. The quality of the copies tends to vary from acceptable to really awful. I've never seen what I can call a "really good" one in terms of the parts. They're cheap, basic, traditional transportation for many people around the world, so they do function on some level.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 27, 2012)

Rideable bicycle replicas has them about as cheap as eBay:
http://highwheel.com/antique_replicas/gent_roadster.htm
As one site said, these are heavy, not heavy duty. BUT you have to love the slack geometry and long wheelbase.  Comfy, stable and almost self steering.


----------

